# Tool Truck Tools



## mirage100 (Apr 16, 2015)

I had a screwdriver that I need replaced so I found the tool truck gave it to him and he said it was not under warranty. WHAT THE %$@)*^%^&. The black handle was all cracked and dried up. The tool dealer said it was from sitting and not being used and not getting the oil from your hands on it. Isaid that was (&#^((^ and I was a dealer back in the 80s . Well he then said he was not suppose to do it but he would warranty but he would have to order a handle. This is a HIGH dollar tool company . Just wanted to pass it along.


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 16, 2015)

You got luckey. Most tool trucks won't warranty any thing unless you have an acount with them.


----------



## calstar (Apr 16, 2015)

Really.....the guy is going to order a handle for a screwdriver? Probably will want to install and charge for it so it will be under "warranty". I never understood why mechanics buy tools from the trucks, convenience I guess but you pay a lot for that.

Brian


----------



## lowlife (Apr 16, 2015)

If it was Snap off I might contact someone over his head. I have never had an issue with their warranty including tools so old and rusty you could barely make out the name.

Another brand I have many of on the other hand...............I have to send away to get them warranted as there is no one else in the area dealing that brand and I suspect after this long without service no dealer is going to be able to make it. 

The reason I buy tools on the Snappy truck? I havent found a tool company that across the board makes a better tool . Maybe some other companies make a specific tool that can be better but not across the board IMO. Expensive? Yes. When I make my living with them? No


----------



## mirage100 (Apr 16, 2015)

Yes it is snap-on. Sure is ALOT of trouble to get something warranted


----------



## markknx (Apr 16, 2015)

I have to agree with Lowlife here. As a young kid I worked at a body shop cleaning up, washing cars and learning a bit. Any way I had to brothers that also worked there and started the same way. In time they had tool boxes full of nice tools from the snappy dealer. The thing they told me that made the most sense about paying more was, time. yes quality and warranty are a big part of it. but when you use that amount of hand tools on a daily  basis well having the tools store come to you is a big plus. You can also (or could any way) put your hands on a tool and test it right there in the shop. That was some 35 years ago and they both still have most of them tools. If you use them don't even think of putting them back dirty.


----------



## royesses (Apr 16, 2015)

I had a complete set of Snap-on hard handles(the black handles) that i purchased back in 1978. They all turned white and cracked, then disintegrated. I called the Snap-on warehouse and they said it is a known defect problem and is warrantied. They said we can ship the new handles to you or you can bring them to the warehouse and we'll install them free of charge. This was back in 1999.   A call to Snap-on will solve the problem if the dealer tries to charge you.


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Apr 17, 2015)

Snap-on got my business years ago when I acquired a long handled 3/8th drive ratchet that had been sorely abused. the internal drive was shattered and I used it as a "breakover", (I had little money as a college kid). I needed a hammer impact and Phillips to fix my motorcycle so I went looking for the "man". I thought I'd take the little ratchet to see if they sold a repair kit. The fellow took the wrench and deftly ripped out it's guts while telling me that a repair kit wasn't sold for it, as it's shattered parts hit the floor. Crpa!  It was still useful as a tool, now it's junk! Then he gets out a repair kit and says "you can't buy it, it's under warranty". From mad to glad in about 10 seconds! He puts in all new parts minus the handle, and yes, I still have that little ratchet. I got the hammer impact and Phillips plus a 1/4 size handle ratchet with a 3/8 drive for those tight places. He had me for a customer for as long as he was the "man".


----------



## w9jbc (Apr 17, 2015)

I don't have many snap on tools but plenty of jh Williams and Armstrong stuff it has served me well over the yrs


----------



## jatt (Apr 17, 2015)

Had no luck with butane soldering irons (weller and some other "decent" name brands).
So bought one off Snap off truck.  Used it a few times out in the field before it gave up the ghost.  Now I'm a bit an.... retentive about my stuff; good quality stuff doesnt come cheap, so try and look after it.

Anyway unit was just over a year old and stopped working.  Unit still looked virually new in its box.  Always promoted himself as, "will look after you", you know the sales pitch. When put him to the test the guy didnt wanna know me.  Yes I was very polite until he said he wouldnt cover it.

Would do the walk around trying to sell stuff on his visits.  I think he got the message to give me a wide berth after being told where to go a couple of times.


----------



## george wilson (Apr 17, 2015)

That excuse about the handle needing to get "Oil from your hands" is about the silliest bit of nonsense I have heard in many years!!

I had a Stanley black plastic dead blow hammer that also turned white and crumbled away. I just tossed it. It had been used plenty,too. Probably Chinese junk rebadged Stanley. Not that the name Stanley is worth 2 cents any more,though.


----------



## mirage100 (Apr 17, 2015)

Ok I called Snap-on they said they will send a new one will take about 3 days. Just don't get these dealers. When I was a dealer people stopped me ALL the time for warranty that I have never seen before and I would replace it.


----------



## timvercoe (Apr 17, 2015)

My Dad was a Snap-on dealer in the 70's.  He was a no questions asked kinda warranty guy.  He  told me a few things, (I was in high school then), the dealer had to cover the cost of the tool until the new tool arrived and cover the freight to snap on and back for the warranty.  I know the profit margins are not high on tools, seems like its 27 to 33 percent.  But the truck is your highest "nut" of over head.  So having said all that.......my current dealer told me to sharpen some worn out wire strippers.  I now own a pair of Matco.  My current dealer gave me grief over 30 yr old ratchets that needed a comfort handle and a coupla that need kits.  I now buy matco ratchets to replace the worn out snap-on.  We use a lot of 1/2 impact drivers and #4 bits we wear out the impacts, and sure break a lot of bits, initially he told me that Snap-on didn't warranty tools used in production shops.  I asked it the other shops in town were just hobby shops.  Now he just replaces them, no questions asked.  I know that around town he has a poor reputation for doing warranties, I wonder what his bottom line would be if he adopted the "no questions asked" policy? 

He also told a story about a bunch of old mechanics, back in the 30's that got together and designed the original snap on sockets and ratchets.  Their real sales appeal was to give a guy a tool that he could use to pay for itself and give him the opportunity to do just that.  Thus weekly payments.  My interpretation was that these guys were for the mechanic, help the mechanic make a better living and make a good living by helping him.   In the 70's the old guys started to retire and turn over their tool empire to their offspring.  The skuttle butt was that these folks were not mechanics but business majors.  They didn't know **** about tools but they knew how to make $.  The unmentioned policy became:  "Load the mechanic up with tools and high tool payments.  If he couldn't pay then take the tools back and sell 'em to some one else."

I suppose some 40 yrs later this is all just hearsay................

One other thought, Snap-on is a franchise based company, the dealers own their own business.  Each is an individual.  Each has his own business policy.  They can be as different as day and night.  

Tim


----------



## GA Gyro (Apr 17, 2015)

mirage100 said:


> Yes it is snap-on. Sure is ALOT of trouble to get something warranted



If it were me... I would find another Snappy dealer, or call the home office.


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 17, 2015)

I tryed to get a snap-on ratch thad i had from way back when I was turrning wrenches. I tryed to 3 differnt trucks And was told if I didn't have an acount with them thay couldn't warinty it. Then I went to a warehouse neer me and was told I needed prof of perches. Called corpret and was told to send it to them with "proff of perches and return shipping and thay would fix it. Haven't bought a snapy tool scence.


----------



## David S (Apr 17, 2015)

How about Mack?  Anything better with them?

David


----------



## GA Gyro (Apr 18, 2015)

David S said:


> How about Mack?  Anything better with them?
> 
> David



I have some combo wrenches from MAC... never had any issues with them.  
Honestly, would have to call customer service to find a way to warrant them if needed.


----------



## great white (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm honestly surprised that "lifetime warranties" even still exist with the current business models most places follow these days.

IE: Build it a cheaply as possible, charge as much as you can, maximize the up front profit and mitigate anything that cuts into that profit afterwards.

"Return sales" seem to mean nothing to these businesses......


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 18, 2015)

When I was a couple years out of high school I worked in a fork lift shop for about a year. At that time I bought a number of tools from the Snap-On dealer truck and was happy with them. One of them was a Blue-Point "Compothane" dead blow hammer. Now roll the clock forward about thirty years. The hammer had seen lots of use but was showing its age, getting brittle and starting to crack. Finally a big chunk of it broke off.

Now I believe that fair is fair, and I also believe that the life of a plastic tool of that type is *not* infinite. I had gotten my money's worth out of it, so I visited the Snap-On truck and inquired about purchasing a new one. In passing I mentioned that it was time to replace my original Blue-Point model and "Snappy John" responded that I should bring the old one it as it may be covered under warranty! I politely declined his offer, but he appreciated that I was fair with him and gave me a discount on the new one.

Sadly, John retired a year or so later, and his replacement is a total jerk. No more Snap-On stuff for me unless I cannot find it anywhere else. If a new, decent dealer takes over, I'll give him a try and see what happens. He's got to earn my respect before he can have much of my money.


----------



## markknx (Apr 18, 2015)

Very good point Terry. I would say to some point the price you pay for Snappy tools is for the warranty. But at 30 years it may be that that warranty was in the tool lasting.


----------



## Bill C. (Apr 18, 2015)

Years ago I and my Dad like Craftsman tools.  They used to have life time warranties. The last ratchet we had to break they issued a repair kit instead of a new one.  I seldom buy Sears these days.


----------



## markknx (Apr 19, 2015)

You should not have allowed them to issue you a repair kit. make them repair it! The same thing happened with their tape rulers. they started issuing the new red ones and then saying the red ones are not lifetime warranted. nobody complained. Everyone said well what can you do.I Tell them I bought  it with a warranty, so it is still warrantied. Sometimes they give a new one but all they have is Stanley tapes now. One more reason I don't buy there any more. Sears tool and hardware store is as close as the big home improvement store to me.(all the same shopping area) I used to go to sears for all my stuff, now I go to the one with the made in USA sales.
Mark


----------



## jmcghee (Apr 19, 2015)

I was a Snap On dealer from 02'-07' and sadly this is the way the company is going (has gone).  Screwdriver handles are listed as "consumable" along with drill bits, taps & dies, etc meaning that the dealer can warranty them if he'd like, but only gets partial credit back (66 cents on the dollar) when he sends the broken one in.  The dealer has to weigh how much money he wants to eat on warranties for strangers vs. customers on his list of calls.  One screwdriver handle might not seem like much, but when you're sending in 5k/ week in warranties, it adds up in a hurry.  The company hangs their dealers out to dry every chance they get, and care only about answering to shareholders.  Every company employee (dealers are franchises) is terrified for their job, and for good reason.  Once upon a time Snap On had the best product and best service at a premium price.  These days they have a few things that are still better then the competition, but fewer and fewer as time goes on and more of it comes from overseas (their "Made in the USA" brag is at best a technicality at this point) and on average have easily the worst customer service compared to Mac/Matco/Cornwell.


----------



## David S (Apr 19, 2015)

It is a real shame that once famous company names are letting their products go down the sewer hole.  It seems like a race to the bottom, in order to "increase share holder value".

Our company would licence our company name to some third party folks, with very little due diligence that their product was up to our brand name.

When we see stuff branded with company names that we have come to trust in the past, there is no insurance that we will get the same product quality and reliability today.

While I hope this trend will turn around... I am not too confident.

David


----------



## GA Gyro (Apr 19, 2015)

IMO it is our whole society...

Somehow we have lost our morals... and decided $$$ (money) will buy happiness, love, etc... 
And as a mature person knows... not particularly so.

However.... this thread is headed towards a political/social discussion... which HM forums prefers to not host... so this will be my last comment on the subject.


----------



## GLCarlson (Apr 21, 2015)

mirage100 said:


> Yes it is snap-on. Sure is ALOT of trouble to get something warranted


A local rumor (unsubstantiated) is that Snap-on is making the Kobalt line for Lowes. If so, that may be a way to get adequate quality without paying for a warranty that may disappear a few decades later. I'm mindful of the Craftsman debacle; just try to get a warranty replacement out of K-sears these days. But the tools were pretty good quality, and hold up decently regardless.


----------



## great white (Apr 21, 2015)

Dunno about everyone else, but every warranty ratchet handle I've ever had they've always tried to install a kit first.

Only time I've gotten complete replacements is when my tools are so old they no longer stock a ratchet repair kit.

My last one was a 1/2" drive torque wrench. Had it since I was 14 years old. The ratchet assembly finally let go and they didn't have a kit. So they gave me a new one.

Seemed like a good deal, the original lasted 36 years. I'd call that acceptable service from a Crappy Tire "Mastercraft" brand tool....


----------



## MARVIN GARDENS (Apr 21, 2015)

So is the bottom line everything depends on your driver?  I inherited a couple of Snap-On roll-around boxes full of tools from my diesel mechanic cousin.  I had quite a bit of Snap-On before.  There are still tools that I need when a project calls for them but the Snap-On driver won't come by my residential shop.  The old driver would and I bought from him.  There have been some purchases of eBay "new" Snap-On tools but some of the unpackaged ones look like possible returns to me.

My normal auto work is the restoration and maintenance of 1955-1957 Ford Thunderbirds.  The next in the rotation is a 1958 Mack truck and it may call for some tools I don't own.  I would be willing to switch to a different brand/vendor but don't like to buy Chinese tools and don't know know if the service with other brands is any better than Snap-On.  I am open to recommendations.

Best regards.

Bob


----------



## MARVIN GARDENS (Apr 21, 2015)

GLCarlson said:


> A local rumor (unsubstantiated) is that Snap-on is making the Kobalt line for Lowes. If so, that may be a way to get adequate quality without paying for a warranty that may disappear a few decades later. I'm mindful of the Craftsman debacle; just try to get a warranty replacement out of K-sears these days. But the tools were pretty good quality, and hold up decently regardless.



I have looked at Kobalt tools a couple of times when in Lowes.  Apparently, if you register, they will even replace lost pieces.  I ave always assumed Kobalt was made in China.  The quality seemed pretty decent when I handled it and there is a Lowes a quarter of mile from my house.

Maybe that is where the tool truck drives want us to buy wrenches?

I have no experience with Kobalt hand tools but would like to hear from folks that do.

Thanks.

Bob


----------



## WisJim (Apr 21, 2015)

I have tools made by a wide variety of companies and the last broken or worn out tool that needed replacement was a Craftsman ratchet that I had bought at a garage sale a few years ago.  The *Sears

* *store

* employee looked it up, took my name and address and the broken tool and I got a new one in the mail before the week was over.


----------



## great white (Apr 21, 2015)

Inter


MARVIN GARDENS said:


> So is the bottom line everything depends on your driver?  I inherited a couple of Snap-On roll-around boxes full of tools from my diesel mechanic cousin.  I had quite a bit of Snap-On before.  There are still tools that I need when a project calls for them but the Snap-On driver won't come by my residential shop.  The old driver would and I bought from him.  There have been some purchases of eBay "new" Snap-On tools but some of the unpackaged ones look like possible returns to me.
> 
> My normal auto work is the restoration and maintenance of 1955-1957 Ford Thunderbirds.  The next in the rotation is a 1958 Mack truck and it may call for some tools I don't own.  I would be willing to switch to a different brand/vendor but don't like to buy Chinese tools and don't know know if the service with other brands is any better than Snap-On.  I am open to recommendations.
> 
> ...


Interesting. I'm in the process of resurrecting a 1962 Bullet bird....


----------



## jlrice54 (Apr 21, 2015)

Kobalt was never actually made by Snap-On but by the Williams subsidiary of Snap-On.  Lowes associates ****** Snap-On off by implying a Snap-On sourcing arrangement and Snap-On issued a cease and desist letter to Lowes.  Lowes switched Kobalt sourcing to Danaher the parent company of Matco which later merged their tool divisions with the exception of Matco with Copper Industries tool divisions into a joint venture, Apex Tools. Apex was recently purchased by the hedge fund Bain Capital of Mitt Romney fame.  Lowes still sources a few things from Apex but most Kobalt hand tools are either sourced from Taiwan through JS Tools of Las Vega except screwdrivers which are relabeled Great Neck and a lot of the cheaper disposable SKU's are direct from China sourced through Lowes in house importer LG Sourcing.  Kobalt power tools are sourced from a Chinese company called Chervon.  Chervon is a contract manufacturer of a lot of private labeled power tools sold worldwide. 

I worked as a part time Lowes associate for a couple of years.  As a general rule, most Lowes people are great people trying to do the best job they can with minimal support for the company, local management, not so much.


----------



## timekeeper01 (Apr 21, 2015)

mirage100 said:


> I had a screwdriver that I need replaced so I found the tool truck gave it to him and he said it was not under warranty. WHAT THE %$@)*^%^&. The black handle was all cracked and dried up. The tool dealer said it was from sitting and not being used and not getting the oil from your hands on it. Isaid that was (&#^((^ and I was a dealer back in the 80s . Well he then said he was not suppose to do it but he would warranty but he would have to order a handle. This is a HIGH dollar tool company . Just wanted to pass it along.


I'm an underground hard rock mine mechanic, use Napa tools almost exclusively. No warrenty problems. Bring in the broken tool and they replace it. They don't carry all the specialty tools, but up to 2 inch wrenches or sockets, there tools hold up well.


----------



## LarryJ (Apr 21, 2015)

mirage100 said:


> I had a screwdriver that I need replaced so I found the tool truck gave it to him and he said it was not under warranty. WHAT THE %$@)*^%^&. The black handle was all cracked and dried up. The tool dealer said it was from sitting and not being used and not getting the oil from your hands on it. Isaid that was (&#^((^ and I was a dealer back in the 80s . Well he then said he was not suppose to do it but he would warranty but he would have to order a handle. This is a HIGH dollar tool company . Just wanted to pass it along.



I haven't had trouble with MAC or SnapOff, but Crapsman is my tale of woe.  In the late 70s and early 80s (when Searz first outsourced all tools to China), I had already sacrificed my (literal) pound of flesh and gallon of blood to the gods of Crapsman. I was in the Searz store twice or thrice a week back then, replacing dozens of broken handtools.  More recently (this decade) I needed to replace my 1/4" spinner handle, but Searz didn't have the exact replacement.  After a month and a half  of back and forth with the (east) Indian CS rep for Crapsman (go figure), he finally cut a check and I got my new handle at NAPA.  I specifically wanted the one with the 1/4" socket in the back of the handle, as I used it that way more often than not.  Anyway, I had to go to the store manager several times to get Crapsman tools replaced when the tool manager denied warranty.  I even wrote to the corporate offices several times, and I think it was their influence which made the store managers force the tool managers to do the right thing.   As a result, I haven't bought a single thing from Searz since the very early 1980s.  Customer service is EVERYTHING.  I'm glad to hear that corporate did you right.  Maybe they'll pressure the idiot dealer who screwed you, too.  One can hope, anyway.


----------



## Cushmandoug (Apr 21, 2015)

I had a set of expensive Snap-On screwdrivers that did the exact same thing, the handles on most of the set became brittle and either broke when used or the blades just spun inside of the handle. (ALSO THEY GAVE OFF A FOWL SMELLING ODOR).   had used SO for over 15 years, so I call the local truck rep, had him stop by, he stated that they were out of warranty so I politely showed the original signup paperwork when I established an account with him and Snap-On which stated "Unconditional Lifetime Warranty on all TOOLS" and he still refused to replace the set, so I sent him packing to never return, I sold everything I had that was Snap-On to my employees, and I now purchase from three other truck suppliers, all who have no problem fixing or replacing something not right. One thing I was extremely glad for was I sold my complete Snap-On socket sets and bought sets that have knurled wrench handles and WHAT A DIFFERENCE, my hands no longer slip and getting a knuckle tore up, torqueing down bolts and such. The extreme SMOOTH FINISH on Snap-On is a hazard when your hands are wet or greasy. Blackhawk, Sears, Proto, SK, from the others are just as good or better than Snap-On, and slightly less expensive. Just to let everyone know I am still using a complete set of 1928 Craftsman box wrenches (13 units) my grandfather bought new, longer handles, better angle of offset, rough handle facing between the heads for better grip of the wrench. You don't need the high price spread, all you need is a quality tool that is not improperly abused when used. IE screwdrivers are not chisels to be used with a hammer.


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (Apr 21, 2015)

Snap-on wrenches are nice in the hand, but so is just about any imported tool now as well. It's also shocking just how well designed sockets are now,  chamfer for the drive, chamfer for the nut, four deep dimples and flank drive. I know this is heresy, but you can get some pretty nice imported tools. I 'm a retired millwright so I used tools hard, mine were Canadian made Grays and Protos. The Canadian made Protos were from when IR owned Proto. My home tools were just Craftsman and ETF, but a few years back with the death of American tool companies, I was able to purchase Armstrong and Blackhawk . The tool store had bought them at scrap iron prices.


----------



## GarageGuy (Apr 21, 2015)

I had the very same set of black handled screwdrivers, and they turned white and crumbled too.  I don't work at a shop anymore, and the trucks won't warranty anything for guys like me.  I shipped them to a friend and he got them replaced under warranty through his driver.  He was also told it was a known defect, and that it was covered.  It was nice that my friend could do that for me, but I would never pay the price for "truck tools" again.  Even Sears does not warranty their tools like they used to.  Ironic that Harbor Freight (across the street from our Sears store) has a better hand tool warranty than Sears or the "trucks".  More evidence of where we're headed...

GG


----------



## Franko (Apr 21, 2015)

I've purchased very few tools directly from Snap On. Most of them came from Pawn Shops. I've never had a problem with warranty. I usually just stick the broken tool in my car and keep an eye out for any Snap On truck. In every instance, they've cheerfully repaired or replaced what was broken.

I also have a set of the old black handled screwdrivers. They are still ok, but the handle on a 3/8 socket driver crumbled to dust. The Snap On guy marveled at how old it was, and put a new handle on it with no complaints. The new handle is kinda big and overly colorful, but it's better than the crumbled one. I hate the idea that I'll have to have the new ones put on the rest of my screwdrivers, but I guess that's the way it is.


----------



## markknx (Apr 21, 2015)

The only warranty issues I have had with craftsman is the tape rulers. I stopped buy tools from sears for that and two other main reasons the quality of their ratchets has fallen, to much slop. The Kobalt I have is much tighter. (is an older one.) the other thing with sears is their employees have told me well sears move manufacturing over seas to stay competitive. Well if that's the case how come the cost has not come down to be in line with other tool brands. Cobalt and Husky both have as good of tools as sears they also have a warranty. So my point is I don't like paying more for the name when the tools are the same.
Now a couple of people have brought up well is Kobalt made in US and Sears is not made in US. Well here is what I have found, there is no 100% made in US tool companies in the retail stores. So one has to read the label and do ones best to find American made. All three brans I mentioned are a mixture of US and foreign made.
Mark


----------



## P T Schram (Apr 22, 2015)

This may well be my first post. I'm not even sure what it was I came to this site looking for-probably inspiration as to how to mount a DRO on the quill of my Chi-Com knee mill

I am a current Snap-On franchisee. In fact, I am right now 150 miles away from my home and family for Snap-On training and can't sleep in a strange place/bed-see what we do for our customers?

There are many mis-conceptions about Snap-On's warranty and many expressed here.

1: The warranty is only extended to the primary purchaser of the tool when the tool was purchased through authorized distribution channels. If you obtained the tool through eBay/Craiglist/Kajiji/garage sales/auctions, there is NO warranty whatsoever.

2: The warranty is for manufacturing defects only. If you have a socket that is 40 years old and finally worn out, it is not a warranty item as it cannot be argued that its failure to continue to provide you service is due to a manufacturing defect. For the love of God, it lasted 40 years!

3: The lifetime warranty is not for the life of the person holding the tool at this point in time, it is for the production lifetime of the tool.

4: The provision of warranty service is at the sole discretion of Snap-On Tools and the servicing dealer.

5: If a tool is a lifetime warranty item, Snap-On will give me full credit for the tool (there's more to it but for the purposes of this discussion, this is enough of a peak behind the curtain at the Great Oz of Snappie-dom).

6: There are many tools that are considered to be consumables (drill bits are a good example) where if I return them to Snap-On, I'm not likely not be credited.

7: There are many tools with a finite warranty period during which if returned to Snap-On, they will either be repaired or replaced-at the sole discretion of Snap-On.

8: There are some tools that are considered to be"Repairable in field". For these, I have to order the repair parts (and pay for them), repair them, and send the broken bits back to Snap-On and wait for reimbursement.

I tell my guys, you don't give me more grief than I'm willing to take, you buy some tools, pay for those tools as agreed, I won't have a problem warrantying your tools.

Now, if someone who is not a professional day-to-day user of tools and who is not an established customer of mine gets on my truck and demands warranty service, there is a high likelihood they will be given a phone number to call and asked to vacate my truck.

OTOH-if someone gets on my truck and is kind and polite and requests warranty service, they are likely to have tools warrantied that are not lifetime warranty. If that person broke something unique or broke it in a dramatic fashion, they're likely to get a new tool. Case in point, I have several tools hanging from the ceiling of my truck that bear the legend "NOT GUAR" that are most likely either stolen from the military or were bought as scrap from a government auction or similar. I warranty these for my novelty value-LOL.

If a good customer has a broken tool that falls into a gray area or is not warrantied but failed in what I consider to be a premature period of time, I'm gonna make it clear to this person that I am giving them a "Goodwill" warranty. They will also probably be told that I am trying to EARN being their only tool man. I hope that by my providing this service to them that they will recognize the value of the service I provide and patronize my truck, thus allowing me to be able to afford to extend such warranty service above and beyond the strict policy guidelines-but, also recognize that I'm likely going to have to put some ketchup and mustard on that tool and eat it.

I often have (for the most part) young men get on the truck and produce a tool that is clearly older than they are, that is worn out beyond belief, and has been out of production since before they were born and demanding immediate replacement. Air tools fall in this category quite often. These gentlemen are quickly given an introduction to the realities of life and an explanation of the fine print of the warranty. Once in a while, a "more experienced gentleman will make the same sort of claims-they also are quickly disabused of the notion. If you have a 20 year-old air tool that has been out of production 15 years that we haven't had repair parts for ten years, yes I do expect you to buy a new one as you have the perfect example as to why you should in your hand in the form of a tool that lasted 20 years providing great service to you.

The guys who get on the truck demanding warranty service for a tool that I cannot determine the provenance of and the guy starts telling me how far he can stand from the urinal, he's gonna be getting off the truck more quickly than the others.

So, to recap-if you don't interrupt a Snap-On man (or lady, there are more everyday and they are all my Sisters in Chrome so you'd damn well better be a gentleman to them or there are 4000 more of my Brothers in Chrome who will kick your ass) when he's eating his lunch, hurrying to get to the next stop so he can collect money owed, or walk around the truck asking the price of every tool and whining about the price, you are more likely to get off the truck with your tool repaired or replaced.

Now, as to the immediate situation, the old hard-handle screwdrivers are not always available. If you have a square shank screwdriver with a busted handle, you're screwed and would be best served by sending it back to the Mother-Ship for service and hope for the best.

Most of my Brothers and Sister in Chrome are good people, but just like the rest of us, we're individuals who have good days and bad days and merely wish to earn a living and not be treated as less than the small business owners we are who are just trying to earn a living in these difficult times.


----------



## GA Gyro (Apr 22, 2015)

THX PT for posting.

It seems in this age, sometimes we need to be reminded of the limitations of a warranty.  

I did auto and truck and aircraft mechanics in the 1970's, still have a bright red 'tamale' wagon in my shop.  The tools are fine tools... worth every penny I paid for them.

THX again for posting, I may have to visit a truck sometime, just to see what is new.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Apr 22, 2015)

I don't mind being reminded of limitations but PT forgets one thing, I am the customer, he is the seller. If he came to my shop with that attitude it would be him finding the door not I. I deal with a Tool Truck on a regular basis and the owner is 180 degrees the opposite. This is my opinion.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Apr 22, 2015)

Guys, if you fav screwdriver has a bad handle, Brownells sells yellow/clear blank handles that you can install yourself. They are for any use you desire. I have many that I have glued onto a homemade tool or special screwdriver that I deemed useful. I save odd hammer heads from the junk bins too. Fixing or repairing an otherwise good tool gives me a great deal of satisfaction and a "new" tool for my collection. No, I have never counted my hammers or screwdrivers, the count wouldn't be right for long anyway as I add "new" ones regularly.  http://www.brownells.com/gunsmith-t...ndles/molded-plastic-tool-handles-prod60.aspx


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Apr 22, 2015)

"The guys who get on the truck demanding warranty service for a tool that I cannot determine the provenance of and the guy starts telling me how far he can stand from the urinal, he's gonna be getting off the truck more quickly than the others." P T Schram

BTW,off topic, From the stains in front of the urinals I've seen lately, a lot of guys think it's longer than it is.  And,I'm not fond of standing in somebody's waste.


----------



## planeflyer21 (Apr 22, 2015)

I don't deal with tool trucks because that opportunity isn't there for me.

But I'm aware of plenty of organizations (read: businesses) whose policy is to accept all returns. <<<<<<<<period  I see it with a lot of firearms periphrials (reloading equipment, parts, etc.)

With lots of companies that used to be "The American Way".  They accepted returns because they put out a quality product that DID last a lifetime.  Then folks started buying with the "I'm only gonna use it once, so why pay that much" attitude, which led manufacturers to lower their quality, which led to more returns, which led to outsourcing manufacturing.

Which led to Harbor Freight.


----------



## markknx (Apr 22, 2015)

PT I get what you are saying. but you have to admit the screwdriver handle issue mentioned above is a manufacturing defect. As I stated above I have had good luck with the few snap-on tools I have owned. And Ron the now retired snap-on man. Of course also I worked in a shop that took great pride and care of there tools. So this probably made Ron a little better with warranty.
But also consider as there are those that will use a ratchet as a hammer there are probably those dealers that will fight all warranty work. If I only buy one screw driver @ thirty bucks and hav an issue it is just as warrantied as a guy that buys thousands of dollars worth.
Mark


----------



## markknx (Apr 22, 2015)

Plane flyer,
I would tend to disagree with the reasoning that good tool Companies started selling bad tools. take sears and snap-on. They never real sold many tools to the one time guy. Snap-On sells mostly to the professional user, so not the case there. And craftsman sold most of their tools to the home DIY guy. Corporate greed is the reason, not the tool buyer. I will concede that with the disposable society we live in sears has likely lost a lot of tool business.
Mark


----------



## Franko (Apr 22, 2015)

As I said in my previous post, I've had very good experiences with the guys in Snap On trucks. I don't own many, but I'm very proud of the ones I do have.

I'm curious, though. I bought my first S.O. combination wrenches at a Pawn Shop. I think there were just 4 wrenches. Years later, I wanted to finish out the set and found a truck to purchase the other wrenches.

But, suppose one of my wrenches fails. How would I establish the provenience of my ownership of that tool if the dealer required it before honoring a warranty?


----------



## jmcghee (Apr 22, 2015)

PT- I'm curious... how long have you been a dealer?  You mentioned you were at "training", what training?  Dallas?  Mid-year kickoff?


----------



## mike alan (Apr 22, 2015)

My first post on this forum. This topic. At 57, I have used tools from from crappy to Snappy, Craftsman to Cornwell, Mac to Matco.
And in a pinch - imported, usually inferior items.
Sounds like you had a bad experience with what sounds like a bad dealer. Not the first, nor the last, as unfortunately there are "bad" reps from every tool company.
Now, my best friend is one of the top tool distributors in the U.S., with over 27  years  experience. Previously, he was a mechanic for about 12  years, but 
it was his life's ambition to be a tool distributor. 
When his opportunity came along, he was still pretty young, around 27.  To get it, he had to mortgage the house he had just bought. With a wife and three young kids on the line, he had no choice but to succeed. He was determined.
He started with an old used truck he bought from another distributer. It wasn't pretty, but was all he could afford to get started. Years later he'd be able to buy a newer better truck.

His experience as a mechanic taught him that the customer is NOT always right, but his attitude was (and is) to take care of the customer.
Timvercoe makes some great points in his post above. Add in the cost of the truck fuel, insurance and maintenance and we're talking some big money  just to fire up that big heavy truck every morning. Here, California's restrictions and regulations get worse each year, costing the small businessman a LOT of money and time.

He's been very successful, and has a lot of very good, loyal customers. Some have become close personal friends. 
He's also seen people bring stuff into his truck for warranty which was so obviously mis-used, neglected or just purposely abused that anybody- even with no mechanical background- could see it.
He isn't an idiot, and he will call the customer on their BS when he sees it. But he will always try to figure a way to help them out.

Offering credit to customers, which seems like a great way to help out a young person getting started as a mech, is risky, to say the least. I am not 100% on the specifics, but as I understand it, there are laws in place prohibiting a tool dealer from taking tools back if a customer doesn't pay his tool bills...Talk about a wtf?

In your case, mirage100, I could assure you that: if my best friend, who also happens to be my brother, who also happens to be one of the best Matco dealers on the west coast had been that dealer on that day, you wouldn't have had a problem.
Best wishes always.


----------



## P T Schram (Apr 22, 2015)

jmcghee said:


> PT- I'm curious... how long have you been a dealer?  You mentioned you were at "training", what training?  Dallas?  Mid-year kickoff?


You seem to know a lot...

FDT in Joliet.


----------



## markknx (Apr 22, 2015)

IL?


----------



## jmcghee (Apr 22, 2015)

P T Schram said:


> You seem to know a lot...
> 
> FDT in Joliet.



I mentioned earlier that I used to be a dealer. You seem enthusiastic about the company (which is great) I was just curious how long you'd been at it.


----------



## kvt (Apr 22, 2015)

I lived and was a mechanic in a small town.  A tool truck might come through once every year, so I had just every kind of tool you could find,   My first year almost all of my pay went to purchasing tools.   Many I still had most of my Military career as I still liked working on cars.  Sears lost my business when they started breaking and I took three ratchets in at once and they said they would not warranty them, because I could not product the receipt.   I wound up talking to supervisors and managers and got them replaced.   Snap on,   The only way I could get them replaced was to send them to my kinfolk who was a dealer, or to the company.   Matco   I actually chassed down one of their trucks one day and found where he was going to be in a few hours so I could take some tools to them,  I also had SK, Proto, and many others.    Lately I have been getting Husky, But then the only place I could find was HD and they did not want to warrenty they either, now I do The ones from lowes but they do not have all I want at times.


----------



## P T Schram (Apr 22, 2015)

Bill Gruby said:


> I don't mind being reminded of limitations but PT forgets one thing, I am the customer, he is the seller. If he came to my shop with that attitude it would be him finding the door not I. I deal with a Tool Truck on a regular basis and the owner is 180 degrees the opposite. This is my opinion.
> 
> "Billy G"



With which of my comments are you taking umbrage over?

I tend to think I'm pretty fair with my warranty process.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Apr 22, 2015)

It really doesn't matter which annoyed or offended me. It's just an opinion based on what I read. Let's leave it at that.

"Billy G"


----------



## mirage100 (Apr 25, 2015)

Well I did get a brand new screwdriver from snap-on . They were really nice and gave me no trouble.


----------



## MARVIN GARDENS (Apr 26, 2015)

I don't own any of the black handled Snap-On screwdrivers.  I do own about three various sets of orange handled ones, some I purchased off the truck almost thirty years ago.  I think it is pretty ****ty that a dealer doesn't want to warranty the black handled models or says they are crumbling because of a lack of hand oil.  Everybody knows there is a problem.  It used to be that tool sellers didn't quibble about warranty issues and that made me happy to buy from them and created customer loyalty.

There hasn't been a Craftsman tool put in my tool boxes since I bought my first Snap-On ratchet set off the truck.  I inherited a bunch of 3/4" and 1" sockets and wrenches as well as three Snap-On roll arounds.  I have about $20,000 invested in my own purchases from Snap-On....none of it purchased with credit.  I have been buying off the website for several years now since my old dealer retired.  Not a lot I agree but I am a little more than a casual purchaser.  I am looking for a new KRL box.  The set I want looks like about $15,000 on the Snap-On website.  Because I do automotive restorations at my home shop and not at a commercial establishment, the local dealer won't stop and talk to me.  Oh well.  I see if the Mac guy wants to sell me a box....and I do need new impact drivers too.  The screws and bolts will usually turn no matter what name is stamped on the tool.

I don't see a reason to be loyal to any tool brand anymore.

Regards.

Bob


----------



## Navy Chief (Apr 28, 2015)

MARVIN GARDENS said:


> I don't own any of the black handled Snap-On screwdrivers.  I do own about three various sets of orange handled ones, some I purchased off the truck almost thirty years ago.  I think it is pretty ****ty that a dealer doesn't want to warranty the black handled models or says they are crumbling because of a lack of hand oil.  Everybody knows there is a problem.  It used to be that tool sellers didn't quibble about warranty issues and that made me happy to buy from them and created customer loyalty.
> 
> There hasn't been a Craftsman tool put in my tool boxes since I bought my first Snap-On ratchet set off the truck.  I inherited a bunch of 3/4" and 1" sockets and wrenches as well as three Snap-On roll arounds.  I have about $20,000 invested in my own purchases from Snap-On....none of it purchased with credit.  I have been buying off the website for several years now since my old dealer retired.  Not a lot I agree but I am a little more than a casual purchaser.  I am looking for a new KRL box.  The set I want looks like about $15,000 on the Snap-On website.  Because I do automotive restorations at my home shop and not at a commercial establishment, the local dealer won't stop and talk to me.  Oh well.  I see if the Mac guy wants to sell me a box....and I do need new impact drivers too.  The screws and bolts will usually turn no matter what name is stamped on the tool.
> 
> ...



You make a very good point in the last sentence of your post.. If the dealer or manufacturer of the tool will not be loyal to me, why should I be loyal to them? The they start quibbling about the "lifetime warranty" on their tools they have lost me on the spot. I paid a premium for the tool based on the "lifetime warranty" for the dealer or manufacturer to start looking for loopholes in that warranty is crap.

- Not the original purchaser - Really? So the quality of the tool changed when it changed hands? 
- Useful lifetime - This is a weasel way out, you simply say that the tool lived up to it's lifetime before it failed, now you are off the hook? Again Really?
- Misused - Prove it... Another weasel way out, the customer misused the tool so we don't have to warranty it... Pure judgement call probably 90% of the time, and they always call in their own favor..

I am done paying a premium for tools for the privilege of having a popular name on them, the company that will get my business will support me as a customer the same as I support them as a client.


----------



## mwest (May 5, 2015)

I love the Snap-On trucks.  The tools I have from them are a mix of things bought directly and others scored from a pawn shop.  Some of the pawn shop scores have been purchased broken.  Like a previous poster I just throw my broken tools in the car and wait till I see a tool truck.  That said I usually treat myself to a new tool when I am doing a warranty item.

My favorite warranty repair was the largest flat head screw driver was broken.  The driver took it put on his glasses gave it a good look and said wow... we better warranty this or you will never get your watch put back together.  As he was fixing it he suggested that I might be interested in a set of pry bars.  I told him that I had recently discovered such devices and had a fine set from Sears; but that I was having a hard time removing some head studs.  As luck would have it he had just the tool for the job.


----------



## Navy Chief (May 5, 2015)

mwest said:


> I love the Snap-On trucks.  The tools I have from them are a mix of things bought directly and others scored from a pawn shop.  Some of the pawn shop scores have been purchased broken.  Like a previous poster I just throw my broken tools in the car and wait till I see a tool truck.  That said I usually treat myself to a new tool when I am doing a warranty item.
> 
> My favorite warranty repair was the largest flat head screw driver was broken.  The driver took it put on his glasses gave it a good look and said wow... we better warranty this or you will never get your watch put back together.  As he was fixing it he suggested that I might be interested in a set of pry bars.  I told him that I had recently discovered such devices and had a fine set from Sears; but that I was having a hard time removing some head studs.  As luck would have it he had just the tool for the job.



You have had very different experiences than I have with them, I have been told more than once by more than one dealer that if I did not have the original proof of purchase or originally purchased the tool from them they were not honoring the warranty... 

If that is their customer support model they can keep their tools, as has been said the bolts don't care what brand is stamped on the handle of the wrench...


----------



## nobog (May 5, 2015)

My favorite wrenches have *JC Penney* stamped on 'em (really).

JK


----------



## mirage100 (May 7, 2015)

Again back when I was a dealer I had a pawn shop in my territory . I would stop and replace broken tools for them. They never bought anything from me.


----------



## KBeitz (Jul 4, 2018)

I have been a fabricator for 50+ years. I see talk about taking so many tools back for warranty repair . I think you need to use the right tool for the job. I have broke very little tools in my lifetime. When I did I know I was pushing it. If you break it... own it. Don't blame it on someone else. Just my $0.02


----------

